# Pic test.



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

http://www.msnusers.com/31kgji79nc1qgh2ldodko5rbv4/documents.msnw?fc_p=%2FPiranha%20Pics&fc_a=0


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Pics


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

try posting them on this board.... do you know how?


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Check my other post or click the link in my signature.

-Kevin-


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> try posting them on this board.... do you know how?


Webshots doesn't allow remote picture linking...


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have had 800+ views in the past week. Other people can see them.

-Kevin-


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What I meant by what I said is that you can't add pictures directly to a thread on this discussion board when your pics are hosted by Webshots. So you have to place a link to a certain picture or your public page.


----------

